# Initiated, passed, and now RAISED!!



## Brent Heilman (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, the day has finally come and gone. Last night I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason. I cannot tell you how much this journey has changed me as a person. Of course most of you already knew what I just found out. This has been the best journey. Last night was an amazing experience and I cannot thank all the Brothers that have helped me on my journey enough. While last night was a big step I know that it is not my final step. There are many, many things that still need to be attended to and lots of work to be done. Once I get through the memory work associated with this degree I will feel much better. Then from there the sky is the limit. I am looking forward to the rest of this journey now that the prep work is done. Looking back I know that what at times seemed so daunting was probably the some of the easiest times. I am still in awe of what I have seen, heard, and accomplished. It is such a great feeling. I want to thank all of the Brothers here also because it is you that helps keeps the fires burning and driving me forward. I received a great deal of gifts last night from the Brethern but I think that the two things I looked forward to the most was that white, lambskin apron and that dues card! Well, those and the pretty sweet knife that one of the Brothers gave me.


----------



## kwilbourn (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations, Brent!  I hope to be able to say the same some day very soon.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 19, 2011)

You know it seemed like on one hand it took forever but yet at the same time it seemed to fly by. You will make it Brother. If I can do it I know anyone can. Patience is the key.


----------



## kwilbourn (Aug 19, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> Patience is the key.


Indeed, I'm certainly learning patience. Enjoy the light, Brother.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 19, 2011)

kwilbourn said:


> Indeed, I'm certainly learning patience. Enjoy the light, Brother.



Thank you Brother, I appreciate it. I know I did. I started this journey back in March. It has been a while but worth every second.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrads brother brent,and welcome to the sublime degree. There is so much to study out there, so get to work and brighten up yourself.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 19, 2011)

I am working on it as we speak. One of the good things about my job is that when I am not teaching a class I have nothing to do. Right now I am going to school full time and since my work for the week is done I am looking for further light and reading a few papers on Masonry. Needless to say it is a good day so far!


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 19, 2011)

That's awesome bro,way to just grabber by the horns and git-r-done.


----------



## mendo32 (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats on being raised my brother!


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Aug 19, 2011)

I just found out that my Baby Brother has decided to become a Mason.  Once raised, all 4 sons will be MM's.


----------



## MikeMay (Aug 19, 2011)

PH021211 said:


> I just found out that my Baby Brother has decided to become a Mason.  Once raised, all 4 sons will be MM's.



Now that is awesome!!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 19, 2011)

That is awesome Brother! Thanks everyone it is appreciated.


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 20, 2011)

May I add my congratulations!  You seemed to have grasped one of the most important lessons, that is not specifically taught in the MM degree. The Master Mason degree, is NOT the end of the individual's journey in Masonry. It is the BEGINNING. There are many more lessons and paths to self-improvement ahead of you. You may choose to serve your lodge as an officer. If this appeals to you, you should make your desires known, and begin serving right away. You may wish to serve as a ritualist. If so, then inquire about attending a ritual school, or getting some of the more experienced brothers to coach you.

You may wish to expand your knowledge of Masonry, by participating in the York and/or Scottish Rites. You may wish to participate in the more social and "fun" side of the Masonic experience, by participating in the Shrine. 

I wish you a wonderful Masonic journey!


----------



## jttaylort (Aug 20, 2011)

Congratulations brother!!


----------



## koricua74 (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations, brother!


----------



## Felix.S.W (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats brother


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Aug 23, 2011)

a wise man (My cousin who is a PM in MN)  asdvised me not to rush to join all the other houses.  Take your time in the Blue then later, if you feel inclined, Take your journey further.  Congrats!!


----------



## Brett (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations brother.


----------



## bullrack33 (Aug 27, 2011)

Congratulations brother!!


----------



## Dougben (Aug 28, 2011)

Learn as much as your lodge can offer. Before going through york or scottish.. But congrats nontheless.


----------



## JTM (Aug 28, 2011)

congratulations.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 14, 2011)

Well I turned in my MM proficiency last night. It went rather well. I had a couple of very minor bobbles which kind of bugged me, but I guess I am my own worst critic. I wanted everything to be letter perfect and could have been if it weren't for the nerves. I am happy that it is done now and I can really get to work on learning Masonry and how to form that perfect ashlar.


----------



## daniel_32 (Sep 15, 2011)

*welcome brother to the 3rd degree*

Congratulations to your hard work!!  I hope you have had as much fun as I have had since my 3rd.  I just completed my 32 degree last may and I have to say I am glad I kept seeking more light.  Good luck brother .
In lux: brother Daniel 32


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Brother. Your words of encouragement are appreciated.


----------



## Scott J (Sep 16, 2011)

Congradulations Brother!


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 18, 2011)

How was the ride?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 19, 2011)

What an awesome ride it was. I can't even begin to put into words the feelings I had before, during, and after. I absolutely loved every second of this journey so far and can't imagine a greater one. I look forward to many more experiences such as this one.


----------

